# Simpson's Edinburgh Mum's



## EmSmith1980

Anya has an appointment at Simpson's next month for the first time since we left in march (our first appt was at BPD clinic at Sick Kids). Anyway I was wondering if any of you had popped in to the neonatal unit to see the nurses? When we left they said to come in when Anya had appointments, and I'd like to go in and say a wee hello. Should I phone before we go? I hope they remember us, lol. We were there for 5 months and the community nurses still come out to see us. xx :blush::blush:


----------



## Kyoun009

I work in the nicu and absolutely LOVE when families come back and visit, especially if you had any primary nurses that took care of your little girl. She is beautiful!


----------



## EmSmith1980

Aww thank you Kyoun009. :) There were "special" nurses. Especially the nurse who let me hold Anya for the first time at 32 days old. We were in intensive care for over 10 weeks so build up a good bond with a lot of the wonderful staff. :) xx


----------



## AP

Well you could phone to see if they r on shift, otherwise just buzz in and say you're visiting :) Gill Mitchel (receptionist) is lovely so a wee phone call should be fine (01312422567)


----------



## EmSmith1980

Oh yeah I know Gill. She spoke to us loads when we done the loony dook to raise money. Lol. Have you been in to visit since you left sb22? xx


----------



## AP

Countless times :rofl: cant help ourselves lol. Defo go because staff changes after time. I even popped up one day to see Katy1310 here :haha: and a visit when Tori was born(she had her blood gases checked at birth)


----------



## AP

EmSmith1980 said:


> Oh yeah I know Gill. She spoke to us loads when we done the loony dook to raise money. Lol. Have you been in to visit since you left sb22? xx

Forgot to say once anya is about 2 you'll get invited to an xmas party xxx


----------



## katy1310

We've been in loads of times as well - they're always pleased to see us! We pop in every time we're back up at Simpsons for any appointments and we're back this month so will be going in again then :) I really want to see some of the nurses who had a lot to do with Sophie/let us have our first cuddles etc but they haven't ever been on yet when we've been back. 

I even managed to persuade them to let SB22 into Calton when she came up to see us even though it wasn't strictly visiting time!! x


----------



## EmSmith1980

Thanks ladies. :) Looking forward to going in to see the nurses. Maggie retires in september I think, so hoping to see her before she leaves. 

Oh a christmas party. Really? That sounds exciting. She'll be 2 before we know it. Told my hubby, he had a big smile on his face, lol. 

xx


----------



## katy1310

EmSmith1980 said:


> Thanks ladies. :) Looking forward to going in to see the nurses. Maggie retires in september I think, so hoping to see her before she leaves.
> 
> Oh a christmas party. Really? That sounds exciting. She'll be 2 before we know it. Told my hubby, he had a big smile on his face, lol.
> 
> xx

aww, Maggie's retiring? :(

x


----------



## EmSmith1980

Yeah she's had a house built in the west coast (can't exactly remember where). I have such a soft spot for Maggie. She was spot on with everything she told us about Anya. She gave me my first cuddles with Anya. Phoned me all the time to let me know everything was ok when juggling childcare/school etc with my other 3 kids, or just to say she's updated Anya's online diary. And scooped me off the floor many times when it just all got far too much for me to cope with. Oh I'm getting all teary now. :( xx


----------



## AP

I got a soft spot for Valerie, me......

:rofl:


----------



## katy1310

sb22 said:


> I got a soft spot for Valerie, me......
> 
> :rofl:

:haha: us too :rofl: I miss her greety face!


----------



## katy1310

EmSmith1980 said:


> Yeah she's had a house built in the west coast (can't exactly remember where). I have such a soft spot for Maggie. She was spot on with everything she told us about Anya. She gave me my first cuddles with Anya. Phoned me all the time to let me know everything was ok when juggling childcare/school etc with my other 3 kids, or just to say she's updated Anya's online diary. And scooped me off the floor many times when it just all got far too much for me to cope with. Oh I'm getting all teary now. :( xx

Maggie didn't look after Sophie very much but when she did, she was so lovely. I liked Roz - I loved it when she was on and I was spending the whole day up there. Also Anne was brilliant - great at helping me get rid of unwanted visitors :haha:

Jane let me have my first cuddle. Oh and Sarah was lovely too....there were loads of really nice ones!


----------



## AP

I loved Jane :) and Simon. Who couldnt...


----------



## Dona

Simon was my fav....yum yum yum yum lol.

I feel we have 'grown out' of going to the unit - i was in there heaps of times with Archie but havn't been for a while now. I might pop in before he goes to school lol.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Oh I feel like I've missed out on this Simon. He wasn't there when we were there. :( We had Paul and Mark. Not dishy tho. Lol. xx


----------



## katy1310

EmSmith1980 said:


> Oh I feel like I've missed out on this Simon. He wasn't there when we were there. :( We had Paul and Mark. Not dishy tho. Lol. xx

Hairy Paul, my friend used to call him!!!! I don't remember Mark though....maybe he wasn't there when we were in. Simon was though...my mum looovvvved Simon :haha:


----------



## EmSmith1980

Mark is really tall. Like giant. He used to have Anya away up high in the incubator. Big built and always wore a really brightly patterned top. Really nice guy. Yeah hairy Paul, lol. Bit spaced out. I thought he was much older than he is, he's only 33. He was always fab with my other 3 kids. My hubby actually saw him at Tranent gala on saturday. xx


----------



## dawnmc

hiya

we've been away from Simpsons for 3 and a half years, but remember popping up when Elsie was getting her consultant follow up checks, so go for it! i don't think I phoned, but would be a good idea... as we got further away in time from the unit, knew less of the staff, so take the opportunity as they love to see them too!

the Christmas party is lovely - Elsie was invited the Christmas the year after she got home - Dr Ian Laing is the (drunken!!) santa!!! :rofl: loved him as our consultant!!! 

Dawn xx


----------



## 25weeker

sb22 said:


> I got a soft spot for Valerie, me......
> 
> :rofl:

I have a soft spot for valerie too. People skills is so her forte :rofl:

I knew off Maggie & Magda before getting to Edinburgh as they had both worked in Bristol and the staff there rated them both highly. Small world in the neonatal department lol.


----------



## dawnmc

hi ladies

well, been lovely to read the posts on this, but as you can see from signature, now back at Simpsons neonatal again after Archie's early arrival just over 3 weeks ago. amazing how many nurses we remember... have now met Maggie, Jane and Anne for the first time. have to say, all of the nurses have been fab, and timing was perfect today as Archie's incubator was being changed, and Lyndsay, Hilary and Maggie helped me get my first cuddle, tried hard not to blub!

hope you are all good.

Dawn x


----------



## EmSmith1980

Aww Dawn. Congrats on wee Archie. How is he doing? We're popping into the neonatal unit on 21st. Anya has an appointment about 3pm. So we're coming to show the nurses how big she is now. :) xx


----------



## 25weeker

Glad you got your first cuddle with Archie. I hope he is doing well.

I am also the simpson's on the 21st for an appointment at 2:15. PM me if you want to talk or want to meet another 25 weeker.


----------



## Dona

Does anyone know when Maggie retires. I really want to take Archie up and give her a card and gift from him. Not been back for ages and will be a little hard I think. Might take sweets for the nurses too.


----------



## EmSmith1980

We popped in to the unit on thurs. They said it's either August or September she leaves. xx


----------



## danielle1987

dawnmc said:


> hi ladies
> 
> well, been lovely to read the posts on this, but as you can see from signature, now back at Simpsons neonatal again after Archie's early arrival just over 3 weeks ago. amazing how many nurses we remember... have now met Maggie, Jane and Anne for the first time. have to say, all of the nurses have been fab, and timing was perfect today as Archie's incubator was being changed, and Lyndsay, Hilary and Maggie helped me get my first cuddle, tried hard not to blub!
> 
> hope you are all good.
> 
> Dawn x

Hey dawn just recognised you. Lol, how weird we are members of the same forum :):):) And our babies are in the same ward :) xx


----------



## AP

^thats how most of us met :rofl: it's so weird us lot all end up here!


----------



## dawnmc

danielle1987 said:


> dawnmc said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> 
> well, been lovely to read the posts on this, but as you can see from signature, now back at Simpsons neonatal again after Archie's early arrival just over 3 weeks ago. amazing how many nurses we remember... have now met Maggie, Jane and Anne for the first time. have to say, all of the nurses have been fab, and timing was perfect today as Archie's incubator was being changed, and Lyndsay, Hilary and Maggie helped me get my first cuddle, tried hard not to blub!
> 
> hope you are all good.
> 
> Dawn x
> 
> Hey dawn just recognised you. Lol, how weird we are members of the same forum :):):) And our babies are in the same ward :) xxClick to expand...

Danielle!! Sorry just seen this now! how's St Johns???? Just wanted to tell you that Archie took Reece's place in Braids, and moved there the early hours of Wednesday morning!!! he's doing well over there, in a heated cot with clothes on now as of this morning. still cycling off cpap and managed 8 hours today on 0.03!!! around about 20-24% on cpap - loving the quietness of Braids compared to Blackford!

Tell me how Reece is doing... Dawn xx:hugs:


----------



## dawnmc

just wanted to say that I saw Maggie at the unit today, and she has just 2 shifts left before she retires - she's sold her flat and has got a dog in preparation for retiring! She will be missed.


----------



## EmSmith1980

Oh really, I'll need to pop in with a card for her. She was so kind to us. Thanks for letting us know. :) xx


----------

